# mise à jour Mac OS 9.2.2



## gael332c (22 Mai 2002)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai une petite question au sujet de la mise à jour mac OS 9.2.2.
Je n'arrive pas à faire cette mise à jour. Je pensais que c'était un problème de place sur mon disque dur, alors j'ai réinstallé un 9.2.1 tout neuf sur une partition de 10Go, et la mise à jour ne marche toujours pas ! On me dit qu'il peut pas l'installer sur ce disque !?
Quelqu'un peu m'expliquer ?
Je vous remercie


----------



## Télémac (22 Mai 2002)

Il te faut acheter OS 9.1 universel

tu fais  la mise à jour 9.2.1

et ensuite seulement sur la 9.2.1,  tu fais la mise à jour en 9.2.2

à ma connaissance OS 9.2.2 universel n'est pas en  vente

c'est scandaleux en sachant que 9.2.2 ne va plus évoluer et Apple l'abandonne.

Apple aurait au moins encore pu sortir une dernière mouture complète pour ne pas être obligé de télécharger et de graver les différentes mises à jour et de faire 3 installations :  9.1+9.2.1+9.2.2


----------



## gael332c (23 Mai 2002)

Merci Télémac,
je n'ai malheureusement pas l'OS 9.1 universel mais seulement l'OS 9.2.1 que j'ai eu lorsque j'ai acheté le mac.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai dû mal à comprendre cette histoire de passer systématiquement pas 9.1, puis la mise à jour 9.2.1 pour pouvoir utiliser la mise à jour 9.2.2 ???!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te remercie de m'avoir répondu.


----------



## Télémac (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lucask:
*Merci Télémac,
je n'ai malheureusement pas l'OS 9.1 universel mais seulement l'OS 9.2.1 que j'ai eu lorsque j'ai acheté le mac.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai dû mal à comprendre cette histoire de passer systématiquement pas 9.1, puis la mise à jour 9.2.1 pour pouvoir utiliser la mise à jour 9.2.2 ???!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te remercie de m'avoir répondu.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si tu as OS 9.2.1 livré avec ton mac tu n'as pas besoin d'OS 9.1 universel

tu réalises la MAJ 9.2.2 directement

éventuellement avant de faire la MAJ en 9.2.2 va avec ton TDB mise à jour logiciel sur le site apple et lance une MAJ automatique elle sera peut être plus complète.


----------



## gael332c (24 Mai 2002)

Bonjour Télémac,
Ce qui m'ennuie c'est que je vais devoir passer du temps à re-télécharger une mise à jour sans savoir si elle marchera !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais voir...
Merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## mjpolo (24 Mai 2002)

Salut,
Si cela peut t'aider?...
J'ai installé sur mon cube le 9.21 puis j'ai effectué la màj vers 9.22. Tout a t. bien marché mais j'ai entendu dire ici et là que la màj par téléchargement direct depuis le support Apple est plus fiable que celle effectuée par la màj du tdb. Moi, j'ai déjà fait les deux +fois et j'ai pas vu de différences - les deux install. fonctionnaient. Je te conseille de refaire quand même le téléchargement - peut-être le fichier est corrompu. Avec les liaisons net on ne sais jamais...


----------

